# 1st AKC agility trial



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I am going to my first AKC agility trial in less than 2 weeks. I've only done Nadac so far. I'm getting pretty nervous already  Can someone tell me when I am suppose to get my dog measured? Any other advice?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

My advice- don't be nervous. Be confident in your training and in your dog. Go out there, have fun, run fast!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You have him measured before you run. Get there with plenty of time, find the person doing measurements and do it.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

It's been a long time since I've done AKC, but on the premium it should tell you what time check-in and measuring is (it will be before the first walk-throughs). Make sure to get there by that time and find where the judge is measuring and get him/her measured.

Good luck!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I could be there to watch! It's the same weekend as our club's GSD specialty.  Good luck to you. Have fun!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just got the rundown order and looks like I am really close to last in running order. 



dogfaeries said:


> I wish I could be there to watch! It's the same weekend as our club's GSD specialty.  Good luck to you. Have fun!


Sorry I'll miss your GSD Specialty Diane, but I will be watching the Summer Classic if you are going to be there.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Get there SUPER early! Not kidding, hours early if you can. That way you'll know where to measure (and have it done). Where to tent/crate/park (and have it done). What ring you will be in and WHEN (not missing your walkthru or briefiing) and be as calm as you and your dog can be! 

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

We had a super great 1st AKC trial. Jerry Lee got 3 Q's and 3 1st places. Our last run was one of our better runs but he knocked a bar. Here is the video of our runs. gsdrusti - YouTube He did get stressed on Saturday but was better on Sunday. What do you guys do to help your dog not get stressed?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! nice job!! I think some dogs being stressy at their first few trials is rather normal. There are so many noises, sights, sounds going on..Just hang in there and keep on going)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks so much for posting the video! 

As far as being nervous, the only way to get better for you and your pup is to get to as many trials as you can! Even though the bar was knocked on your last run, that was actually the BEST run as far as I'm concerned because your pup was really running with a flow and not as distracted by the ringcrew and general atmosphere. Seemed to be really getting the 'huh, this is just like what we practice in class' thing!

That said, make sure if they are offering any of the games like T2Beat or FAST you enter those too. There is NOTHING that duplicates the trial enviroment like a trial, so using the opportunity to get all the runs in you can is a huge help!

GREAT JOB! Keep up the good work and the video taping! Hope you got a bunch of cool blue ribbons (but never forget those qualifying green ones!)

*How did you like the atmosphere and runs at an AKC trial compared to other venues?* I know I like them all for different reasons but there are WAY more AKC within a reasonable traveling distance (plus the AKC gives more credit to our individual breeds with the GSD Nationals and all) so I attend mostly AKC.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks MaggieRoseLee. I agree, the last run was our best run. He was running more like he does in our back yard. I didn't know about the GSD Nationals. That would be awesome to attend. Where and when is that? I had heard that AKC trials weren't very friendly but everyone there was very nice and very supportive. I had a great time. Where do you go online to check your points?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Go to akc.org. 

On the right of the page is a box you can log into My AKC (make an account if you don't have one). Then you go to Manage Dogs, and add your dogs there. Then you can see your points! 

It takes a while for new events to show up. So keep checking back.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

kbella999 said:


> Sorry I'll miss your GSD Specialty Diane, but I will be watching the Summer Classic if you are going to be there.


And yes, as far as I know, the girls will be entered in the Summer Classic.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

And congrats on the trial!!! I wish I could've been there.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kbella999 said:


> ...........I didn't know about the GSD Nationals. That would be awesome to attend. Where and when is that? I had heard that AKC trials weren't very friendly but everyone there was very nice and very supportive. I had a great time. Where do you go online to check your points?


I check my points by going to American Kennel Club - akc.org and you need to open a free account in My AKC (upper right on the page). Then I find my points by going into the 'Store' (strip of tiny selections at the top of the page), then in the center of the new page there are Reports and Information, the 2nd Choice down is AKC Reports with a Points aand Awards selection to click on.

Then just know your dogs registered AKC name or registration number. The AKC will 'remember' your dogs once you start looking for them. If you want to play and look at some real numbers you can put in Beretta's 'real' name:

Beretta Vom Wildhaus and then below that are THREE magnifying glasses with the 3rd saying

 View Points/Summary of the Title Progression for this dog. ***

Click that to see the numbers start popping up!

dogfaeries is right though about the scores taking awhile to show up so don't use this to keep track of anything except in general. They have so many dogs and so many trials to keep up with that there is some expected lag time.

The GSD Nationals is run by the AKC branch of GSD people called the German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA). The GSDCA provides Information and resources for owners of German Shepherd Dogs and German Shepherd Puppies easy to join and SO cool cause their magazine starts posting all your titles as you get them. Nice to see our accomplishments in print! 

WELL WORTH planning ahead to get a vacation around a Nationals! ALL and only GSD's and you don't have to qualify or be at any higher level to attend. The only thing you need is a registered GSD and you can show up at your first dog show ever!

The 2012 in Philly will be the next one I can attend. I've been from Florida to Ohio but won't go further west so the 2012 in Colorado with be a pass from me.

*Upcoming Events*

*2012 Canadian Nat'l - Kitchener, On*

Sept 13 - Sept 15
More Information​*2012 National - Loveland, CO*

_*October 7-October 14*_
*New Info Avail ***
ADVANCE BROCHUREhttp://www.gsdca.org/events/national-information​

*2013 National - Philadelphia, PA*

*Centennial Website*
(What *is* the Centennial?)
Conformation: Oct 9-12
Rally: Oct 10
Obedience: Oct 11​ 
*WUSV World Trial*
(What *is* the WUSV Trial?)
*Coming Soon! *
*WUSV2013.org*​


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Diane, I will be there cheering for you guys.


dogfaeries said:


> And yes, as far as I know, the girls will be entered in the Summer Classic.


Thanks MaggieRoseLee. I have an account, just no points yet . It was very helpful looking up your record. I see you are close to a Mach 3 right?
I'll have to look into the GSD club. That sure would be fun to do agility with a bunch of GSD's. 



MaggieRoseLee said:


> I check my points by going to American Kennel Club - akc.org and you need to open a free account in My AKC (upper right on the page). Then I find my points by going into the 'Store' (strip of tiny selections at the top of the page), then in the center of the new page there are Reports and Information, the 2nd Choice down is AKC Reports with a Points aand Awards selection to click on.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Kbella999...glad you enjoyed the AKC trial. Congrautulations on your Qs! :happyboogie:


----------

